# Commute from Bondi to CBD, Sydney



## white_vixen (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,
I'm just looking at rental properties in Sydney, and I was wondering how long the commute is from the Bondi/North Bondi area to the CBD in Sydney. Does anyone have any ideas? 

Also, does anyone know what the crime rates are in the Bondi area?

Thanks


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

This question makes me remember some years ago, when I lived near Penrith, 1 hour by train from the CBD, and I worked in the CBD at the time.

I had a work mate who lived in Bondi. When he found out where I lived, he was astonished that anyone would travel that far. He actually said he would only travel that far for a weekend away.

It still makes me laugh. 
Anyway, the bottom line is that it can't take very long, in comparison.

Whereis.com shows this: Distance: 7.9km Time: 12min (approx by car) (then parking ?? )

The train trip (of 14 minutes) is shown as:
Dep: 8:35am Bondi Junction Station Platform 1 
Arr: 8:49am Central Station Platform 25, Sydney


----------



## StevieG (Aug 3, 2010)

white_vixen said:


> Hi,
> I'm just looking at rental properties in Sydney, and I was wondering how long the commute is from the Bondi/North Bondi area to the CBD in Sydney. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the crime rates are in the Bondi area?
> ...


I use the Bondi line to commute to work and it's pretty quick and reliable. At peak times, trains run about every 6 to 10 minutes and it takes around 10 minutes to get to the CBD - most city workers get off at Martin Place or Town Hall if you want to check the timetables. Go to the CityRail website and look for the eastern suburbs line. Off peak the service still seems good - 15 minutes between trains usually and they run from around 5am to 1am so useful for getting back after a night out etc!

I don't live in Bondi so I'm not sure what the crime rate is like. It does attract a lot of backpackers and holiday makers as well as expats so the nightlife can be colourful but I've never seen any trouble personally.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Let me point out that North Bondi, Bondi and Bondi Junction are quite different places as far as public transport goes. Trains run from Bondi Junction and it is about 2-2,5kms from the beach to the junction. Buses 380 and L82 (or whatever it is now in front of 82) run along the beach and Bondi road while 389 which comes from North Bondi runs along Old South Head road and then through Paddington. All buses go through the junction, so one can change to a train but there is no significant time saving in this. From junction to the city is about 15 minutes by bus.


----------

